# Wiring a house with fiber



## FIA Ranch

specialguest said:


> Does anyone know what I should terminate with? The idea is to have a patch panel either in the basement or first floor closet then run to each room.


ST is currently the most common termination. But, SC's are gaining popularity.

However, IMO, rather than spending too much energy on the termination type, since you can buy patch cords to convert any to any, I would focus on which structured wiring vendor you want to use for your application (OnQ, Channel Vision, Leviton, etc., etc.) Then just do the terminations based on the common modules and wall plates they offer.

You might also find that you can buy structured wiring cable assemblies cheaper. Take into account installation time and hassle of multiple types of cable and runs versus running structured cable in one sheath.


----------



## specialguest

I'm a bit surprised the SCs are gaining popularity. All our production trailers are primarily FCA and Delphi. Most of the TV companies are still using ST but I suppose worst case I could just leave it unterminated until we're sure then fusion splice whatever end on.


----------



## cochise7969

The guy from comcast wont run it in house, only to the demarcation point. From there its all you. 

I would stay away from mil spec fiber for your home, If you ever need to replace a piece in the long run you'll have a hard time finding the same spec, and if you do find it the cost will be more then whats commonly available on the market. I do have experience selling mil spec fiber to the Navy and it's a nightmare figuring out where and who's fiber they're looking for. I would run just a 2 strand to each room an indoor/outdoor, maybe cost about $0.30 ft. You might also need a single mode to multi mode converter being that any runs over 2 miles like what the cable company uses is single mode. You could run single mode in the house but I've seen the electronics for it more expensive then multimode. 

I would stay away from fiber right now, I remember about 8 years ago there was a big industry push to get "fiber to the desktop" but that fizzled away and haven't heard anything since. Single mode is for the long runs and multimode in most cases gets install where copper cat 5e is out of reach (anything over 300ft.) 

St's are still most common being for when you need a few strands terminiated and they're more common because they're cheaper than anything else and the ST is everywhere. Inside data centers they have something totally new and expensive but I wont get into that. Are you terminating the fiber yourself? If so what connectors are you going to use? Plus if you dont have a termination kit expect to spend big $


----------



## MT Stringer

> Does anyone know what I should terminate with? The idea is to have a patch panel either in the basement or first floor closet then run to each room.


I guess I'm lost in your questions. Are you talking about a home network, internet or TV or all of that stuff. Running cable for your TV's would be great. For network and internet what's wrong with going wireless? I don't seem to have any problems with my PC's connected wireless.
Maybe I just don't see the big picture.

My only suggestion would be to put in all the extra 110v receptacles you can fit in. It seems you can never have enough receptacles. Now would be a good time to do that.

And...figure out where you will want to mount your wall mounts for the flat screen TV's. With the walls open, it would be an ideal time to insert a few studs in just the right spots.

Also, run your cabling for the audio/video systems. www.Monoprice.com has good prices on cables (ie. HDMI) that you run through the walls.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## jerryh3

What are you trying to accomplish with the fiber?


----------



## johnnyboy

Nothing commercially available will make any use of your fiber network for years... who knows what will change by then why not just run the cable unterminated and deal with it in 2020?


----------

